# "First come, first serve"



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I got a question for everybody.
If you show up to your field in the morning and see that there is already somebody parked on the edge of the field what do you do?
A. admit defeat and go to your plan B field
B. Talk to the hunters and see what there plans and stuff are. Maybe join the hunt with them and meet some new friends.
C. Drive right by and set up in the field

I would say A or B
C is just not cool and it is very inethical

Im not naming names or trying to bash on anyone, but option C did happen to me this weekend and i was really heated about it. It is people like that that put a bad image on how great hungitng and being outdoors is. Its the hunters that have no respect for some things that hust makes me a little mad.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

huntingtim08 said:


> I got a question for everybody.
> If you show up to your field in the morning and see that there is already somebody parked on the edge of the field what do you do?
> A. admit defeat and go to your plan B field
> B. Talk to the hunters and see what there plans and stuff are. Maybe join the hunt with them and meet some new friends.
> ...


I like how you answered your own question. LOL.

But I know what your talking about. We've been in the same situation and have chosen A or B. Sometimes we start with B, and if that doesn't work, we go to A.

C is just crappy. Sometimes it's not the early guys you have to worry about, it's the guys who come last, to downwind ya.

I've even seen guys come out w/o decoys, just because they plan on downwinding someone.

:******:


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

Ethically...how far apart would any of you be okay with someone setting up in the same field as you? Personally, if I'm set up (or vise versa) and another group shows up and gives me my space, I don't get to worked up. Don't set your decoys 100 yards from mine. 500 yards minimum is an okay distance with me. There are a lot of times you'll see birds in the same field quite a ways apart from each other. It could work to your benifit. Now if the ducks and geese are piling into them as opposed to our set up, sure it will piss me off, but either I'm in the wrong spot or my spread sucks compared to theirs. I've done something wrong anyway, and it's my problem. It doesn't really bother me as long as we're both getting some shooting. In this day and age, It's not worth taking a but-stroke to the head or getting shot. You never know anymore. A lot of borderline psycho's out there. They're just ducks & geese guys.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

My answer would be A. My problem is not that someone beats me to the field it's the late group that comes in and set up 100 yards away and can't see where thats a problem.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I'd say A on that one too. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Had a guide from Devils Lake roostbust us on Sunday morning after we had beat him to the field. Instead of coming out to talk to us, he just continued to drive right down to where the birds were roosting and put his guys on the water. We confronted him about it and his answer was all about how we can "make this work." Talk about piss a guy off. Get up early and the jackass has no respect once he gets beat out there. We ended up leaving and going to a number 2 field and shooting birds.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah i would say A or B never C. Man were you guys hunt there must be a bunch of a-holes. If some one did that to me i am not sure what i would do probably ask them to leave i guess and if that didnt work i would probably just mess there hunt up by shooting every time they had birds comming in. Its first come first serve as far as i am concerned.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yah when i went and talked to them they said told me that there was no way there were going to leave the field. When they got out there they unpacked most of there stuff even before i got out there. Im not an ******* hunter becasue i have respect for others and the outdoors but if they try to pull the same crap thise weekend im not going to be very nice. Just becasue im only 19 doesnt mean that other older guys have control over me. I would not mind challenging those guys to a hunt to see who can get more birds because im pretty sure i know more then they did.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

As for the question of how close is to close to set up in the SAME field. North Dakota is a big state, a mile is to close. IMO. I like my space, and safety is always an issue. I have been peppered by to many pellets from hunters not in my group.

Go to your plan B field not 500 yards away. I have had pass shooters set up literally in the road ditch and limit out. We got 2. We had thousands of dollars in deeks, blinds etc. Not to mention the scouting, and a guy drives by see's birds flying into us and sets up there. :evil:

Im not saying I have never pass shot birds, but come on give us space!

I pick plan B. However I have never sat in an aproach waiting to go into a field. I fly out there and get set up. Because of things like this!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Your correct, just because your only 19 doesn't mean people should treat you poorly.

But remember the Kivang situation in WI?

These days, you don't know who's out there. Be careful.

A hunting spot isn't worth getting killed over.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yah i know what you mean. When some words started to break out we just left because it wasnt worth what could have happened and we werent sure who these guys were.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the Kivang situation in Wisconsin?
Dan


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yah i was wondering the same thing


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Chi Vang- The hmong hunter that shot several deer hunters in Wisconsin almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say either A or B I would try B first though before I would admit defeat and moving to a new feild, but never be a jerk about it with C because you never know if you make a new friend you will be hanging out for :beer: later instead of just getting mad at eachother and maybe ruining your entire day of hunting.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I lived in Wisconsin for about a year and I do, now, remember hearing about that on the radio or news.
Thanks for the info,
Dan


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Most of the time I would go with B, then A, but sometimes I'd just go straight to A. Never C.

I'll toss a wrench into this - say there's two fields. One is a quarter section, the other is a full section. Each is owned by a different landowner, and the birds all landed in the quarter the night before. Someone sets up in the full section right on the fenceline closest to the quarter since they couldn't get permission to the quarter. You have permission for the quarter, and pull in a little bit after the other group. Do you go ahead and hunt it?

We had this happen a few years back. We had permission to hunt the quarter section, and the guys that were going to hunt along the fenceline pulled in not a full minute before us. We were driving along the section line maybe 300 yards behind them on the way to the field. So we basically got there at the same time. We knew the guy, and he and his crew weren't the most ethical of guys, and he was known to be a bit of an a-hole from time to time. He came over and said "You guys aren't planning on hunting here are you!?" Since nobody from either crew had unloaded anything yet, we told him we were. He freaked out, immediately after which my buddy (the landowners grandson) told him to get off since he was trespassing. As he left he kept screaming about how he couldn't believe we would do that since "they were there first." Now, if they had been set up at all we would've just left. Personally, I think we were fine doing what we did, but that's just my opinion I guess. Others may have handled it differently.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've almost always got a second and maybe a third spot in the back of my head just in case somone beats me to my spot.

There have been several times when I was hunting solo that I would simply talk to the guys who beat me, throw out a few of my decoys, and buddy up with them. I must admit I've made several new friends this way.

One morning during the early goose season I got out to a field that was on my land. But just as I got there another truck showed up. The guys insisted on leaving me alone, but I told them just to join me, I was by myself. We ended up shooting a 5 man limit pretty easily. We had an awesome hunt and I met a few new guys. The group lives about 30 miles away, but frequently hunts this area do to less pressure. They have called me a few times since asking for advice or if I wanted to hunt with them again.


----------

